# Simulation/Rennspiel mit Controller?



## LexLex1990 (4. August 2015)

Hallo.
Denkt ihr macht es Spaß F1 2015, Need for Speed und Euro Truck Simulator mit einem Ps4 Controller zu spielen oder ist das einfach eine Qual?

Hab momentan kein Geld für ein Lenkrad und würd gerne Rennspiele zocken.


----------



## P2063 (4. August 2015)

Ist Geschmackssache. Ich brauche mit PS oder Xbox Controller immer eine sehr lange Eingewöhnungsphase. Ein Lenkrad fühlt sich auf jeden Fall natürlicher an und um mit einem Controllerknubbel die selbe Präzision zu erreichen wie mit Lenkrad und Pedalen muss ich immer erst mehrere Stunden spielen wenn man mal ein paar Wochen Sim-Pause gemacht und anderes gezockt hat. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu sagen, dass ich bei nur gelegentlichem zocken mit Tastatur besser klar komme als mit Controller. Wenn man jeden Tag eine Stunde dran sitzt dürfte man aber schon genug Übung haben um die meisten Tastaturuser zu schlagen.

Dann kommt aber jedenfalls erst mal lange, lange nur ein Lenkrad in Frage und wenn wir dann zu Spielern kommen, die mit Controller die Rundenzeiten von Lenkradnutzern schlagen können, sind wir in einem Semiprofibereich wo es schon um Events wie die Teilnahme an der GT Academy geht 

dazu kommt auch noch das Problem, dass es mit den günstigeren Lenkrädern nicht wirklich Spaß macht, geschweige denn sich realistisch anfühlt. Unter einem Logitech G27, G29, Fanatec oder Thrustmaster T500 würde ich nicht anfangen und damit ist man schnell mindestens 300-400€ los. Für ein Accuforce oder ECCI kann man auch schnell höhere vierstellige Beträge los werden.


----------



## Galford (4. August 2015)

Bei *Need for Speed *(incl. Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed) ist die Anwort einfach: natürlich lassen sich alle NFS Spiele gut mit Gamepad spielen. Rivals unterstützt nicht einmal Lenkräder (!) - aber das wäre jetzt ein Extrembeispiel.
Wie gut das PS4 Gamepad aber erkannt wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen bzw. man müsste die einzelnen Spiele genauer betrachten. Mit dem Xbox360 Gamepad, und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, auch mit dem XboxOne Gamepad, gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## LexLex1990 (4. August 2015)

Ok Danke. Also sollte ich es am besten einfach mal ausprobieren.
In den Gameplays finde ich F1 2105 ziemlich geil


----------



## P2063 (4. August 2015)

das hatte ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen, natürlich kommt es auch stark auf das Spiel drauf an. Bei NFS macht es für mich keinen Unterschied ob Tastatur oder Gamepad und ein Lenkrad wäre für so arcadelastige Spiele sicher übertrieben.

Bei NFS Shift(2) stößt man dagegen mit Tastatur schon schnell an seine Grenzen und ist mit etwas Übung besser mit Pad. So bald man bei "richtigen" Sims wie Project Cars landet geht noch das Pad, aber wenn man die Fahrhilfen ausschaltet will man eigentlich schon Wheel und Pedals. Im groben denke ich kann man sagen je realistischer desto Lenkrad


----------



## Galford (4. August 2015)

Ich spiele NIEMALS Rennspiele mit Tastatur.  Außerdem war das doch auch nicht wirklich die Frage. Es mag Leute geben, die der Meinung sind, dass sie mit Tastatur gut klar kommen. Zu denen gehöre ich aber nicht. Für mich ist ein Gamepad, selbst bei einem Arcade-Racer, die Mindestvoraussetzung. Und ich merke sehr wohl noch den Unterschied zwischen Tastatur und Gamepad. Es ist ja nicht nur der Analog-Stick sondern auch die analogen Trigger, die für mich entscheidende Vorteile gegenüber einer Tastatur bieten. Mehr ins Detail gehe ich jetzt nicht, die Microsoft PK läuft gerade.


----------



## LexLex1990 (4. August 2015)

ok Danke. 
Also Tastatur kommt für mich auch auf keine Fall in Frage.

Ein Lenkrad ist halt so extrem teuer, oder denkt ihr reicht ein gebrauchtes DrivingForce GT? Aber naja zu dem Thema hatte ja schon mal einen Thread...


----------



## Neawoulf (4. August 2015)

LexLex1990 schrieb:


> ok Danke.
> Also Tastatur kommt für mich auch auf keine Fall in Frage.
> 
> Ein Lenkrad ist halt so extrem teuer, oder denkt ihr reicht ein gebrauchtes DrivingForce GT? Aber naja zu dem Thema hatte ja schon mal einen Thread...



Das Driving Force GT ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes (wenn nicht gar das beste) Einsteigerlenkrad. Wenn es in gutem Zustand ist und du auf Kupplung und H-Schaltung verzichten kannst: Zugreifen! Es kann zwar nicht ganz mit teureren Lenkrädern mithalten, ist aber auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber nem Controller.


----------



## iKimi22 (9. August 2015)

Man kann mit Gamepad alles arcade fahren, mit sehr! viel! Übung auch Sims wie GTR2, rF1+2 und Assetto.
Aber wenn man mal ein Lenkrad sich leisten konnte, wechselt man nicht mehr zurück bis auf paar gesonderte Ausnahmen^^


----------

